# 40 hp Johnson maintenance



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you sure it's leaking gear lube?
It could be unburnt 2 stroke mix from the exhaust...

                                        :-?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The 40 HP twin shouldn't be too hard. Expect to pay about $35 for the kit. Try your local library for a Seloc or Clymer manual for your model and year.

http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/OB-OMCGCSK/Gearcase+Seal+Kits+for+Johnson+Evinrude+Outboard

Frank_S


----------

